# Hong Kong Backgammon Club



## billybob (May 14, 2009)

We are open to who have an interest in playing backgammon. We formed in early 2009 and now have abouut 15 members and counting. Our regular meetings and tournements are currently being held about once a month at California Bar & Grill. 

Next meeting Tuesday May 26, 2009, 7pm.

We will have both casual play and a single elimination tournement with a cash prize.

Interested? Please private message me with your email address and I'll send you all the latest news as well as adding you to our mailing list.

Best Regards,


----------

